# can woman with pcos egg share ? *****UPDATE ****



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

I will be moving on to IVF/ICIS we are having to go private due to not moving forward on the NHS in 2.5 years, (still not on a waiting list   ) anyhoo ~ Looking at the money situation we will only have enough money to found one cycle of Ivf/icis but i am scared we don't have a plan B and would like to know if there is an option for woman with pcos to egg share ?  

I have not be thinking of this solely so we could possibly  have reduce price IVF but also after being on so many fertility board have realise how important egg donating /sharing is, 

anyone at the nuffield in tunbridge wells ?



Thanks in advance 
Sara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sara

I think it depends on the clinic
altho i think a few of the ladies who have eggshared have been previously been diagnosed with pcos

Have u tried ringing the nuffield and enquired

I was going to eggshare, unfortunately i couldnt but it wasnt down to my pcos

Wishing u the best

Emilyxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Yes would depend on clinic I guess... i have mild PCO and have had no problems egg sharing!  would be worth approaching a few of your local clinics and seeing what they say.  Best of luck

Helen xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Ohh Just noticed your from kent too!
the SEFC (which i think is where your going?) do egg sharing, and i've heard that clinic is good... also there's one in Canterbury called the Chaucer that do it too, but they haven't got very good success rates...
Lots of london clinics do it, if you don't mind travelling... i'm at the Lister in london myself.
Helen x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your replies ... i think i will definatly mention it at my appoitment ....  just have to have a saftey net kind of thing, 

thanks again 
Sara


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
At cromwell darlington where iam starting a egg cycle with endometriosis it says in the critea that they dont off the egg sharing scheme to patient suffing with pcosBUT thats rubbish cos i no a few girls there and there onto there 3rd cycle of egg sharing with pcos?? So i wud say depends on the clinic at the end of the day hun
Gudluck
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your replys ~ i will ask on wednesday and i will post an update so we know what SEFC say 
fingers crossed as we have had a few nasty big bills recently eatting in to our baby fund   

ITS NOT FAIR     


Feel a little better now ! ~ just makes my blood boil to read a 12 year old got pregnant i mean that is so so bad a baby having a baby     .... 

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

fluffyhelen9999,

Just wanted you to know i'll be thinking of you as you start your treatment









Hope you are having a nice weekend

Love Saraxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
Thanks sweetie!  can't believe how quickly its come!!  good luck for your appt at SEFC as well!  I think I'd be tempted to try there if this go goes pear shaped!!
Ohh I see your having a Kent girls meet up, Ill have to try and find out more on the Kent thread!  was pretty quiet when I last looked!!
Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Helen, 

Thanks so much ! hope we wont be seeing you at SEFC in the nices way ! ~ really hoping all works out for you esp as it's so hard for you getting there etc ! 

I meet 4 girls from FF back in April one was just pregnant hink 10 weeks  one's pregnant now and so just 3 of us to go   ~ we are going round one the the girls houses she is currently 16wks preg we are having a tarot card reading .... well i'll try anyting could save myself £4k   Just joking i will take what ever said light hearted ! 

It would be lovely to meet more people from kent ~ it's such a horrible reason to be linked together but so nice to have such understanding wonderful friends !! 

Hope you haing a good weekend  Hubby is not too happy about westham, his not a mad football fan now i 'm sure he was once before he meet me   i hate footie but our grandads support westham my gradad is 93 so would have been nice for him oh well !!! 

Are you sniffing to down reg or injections ?? 
speak soon hun 
Sara xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Ohhh Westham eh!?? my dh supports them as well!!  he doesn't really follow them much though luckily, he just insists on saying that he supports them as that's the area of London where he comes from.  Also my ds has a Westham beaker and used to have a westham shirt and shorts set!!

I'm injecting for DR's!  haven't ever tried sniffing, but didn't like the idea of having to remember to do something more than once a day!  ;-)

your meet up sounds good! I've met a couple of people from FF as well and it is great!!

Be interested to hear how you get on at your appt!

Helen xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

I am really interested to hear how you get on Sara, I have never been properly diagnised with PCOS until I had a routine scan recently and she mentioned I had PCOS, I have been in the NHS system for 3 years with infertility problems and they only just figured this out so I am assuming its very mild, had a lap etc and it was never mentioned. I really want to egg share but hadn't really considered this was going to be a problem, I don't even think its in any of my notes?? Good luck on wednesday.


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

I spoke to Darlington today and they said PCOS wan't a problem so long as I have regular cycles, I didn't want to start discussing things yet with them, but my cycles aren't regular, anything from 30 days to about 46 (I've been up to 174 once but that was a few years ago) anyway now I am worried, I assume they want regular cycles so they can match you to a recipient, I am not regular so I may be out of it already


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Please please try not to worry i think really you should think that you do have cycles    thats the possitive and they must know woman with pcos have irregular cycles it's one of the signs of pcos so try not to worry & don't get your self down,  my cycles play up and are sometimes 28 day but mostly 33 ~ have been know to not have one for 3-4 months, ................... Don't think this will be a stoping stone just a tiny hurdle 
thinking of you dont worry    ~ ill be letting you know how wednesday goes for me ! 

Take care 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say that i had my appoitment today and my consultant could see no problems why i shouldnt be aloud to egg share with pcos, he feels that as long as you have cycles then it shouldnt be a problem, 

However we are not 100% sure if we are egg sharing this time only due to the fact id wouldnt want to let anyone down if i dont produce a lot of eggs etc, not 100% sure yet as we still might will need to talk a little more, 
thining of you all 
sara xxxx  

By the way i had a fab appoitment Mr Rimmington @ SEFC is wonderful really makes you believe you are going to get pregnant i feel in safe hands !


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Great news, you share my doubts, I worry about the first cycle not producing enough eggs, even the thought of 8 and giving 4 away spooks me a bit. I really want to egg share and would definately do it for a 2nd cycle, whether that be for a 2nd child or following unsuccessful treatment, its very scarey when you have to really decide


----------

